
Good calculus resources for MBA courses - thrwwycctczshm
Hey everyone. It is a long story, but I will do my best to keep it short. I am genuinely looking for suggestions.<p>I am a part of an MBA program. I had my quantative methods class ( calculus review , descriptive stats, probability, linear regression ). I passed, but just barely. Because I don&#x27;t want to spend that kind of money and not undestand what I am doing, I took a semester off to attempt to fill in the apparent gaps.<p>So here are my questions:
<i>Are there any good online resources that you can recommend?
</i>Are there any good books you can recommend ( the book we used was very.. brief just about everything topic covered )?
*Any other ways I can approach it?<p>Other thoughts: I am currently talking with a tutor, but I will admit I am hesitant about going that route.<p>Thank you in advance. MBA jokes welcome.
======
rolph
Tutor is probably the way to go, if cash is not a limiting factor. Calculus is
a language or a notation of it own, and can be confusing if you get stuck
interpreting it like algebraic notation. Its good to have someone help you
develop a conceptual model from the texts, and plan out problem strategies.
the outline or logic that leads you to an answer should be displayed and in
most test situations ive experienced was at least half the value of the
answer.

have you applied calculus to basketball trajectories?

------
cvaidya1986
I would say find a MATH Phd student who will explain the concepts to you. You
get the personal attention you need. They get the student cash they need. If
you fall in love, your kids get a great story. Win win win.

